# My Khorne Army...so far!(PICSPICSPICS!)



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

My Knights with Exalted Hero on "Khornasaur"


















Chosen of Khorne


































Exalted Champion on Chariot


















Spawn










Marauders


























My Marauder Cavalry...Damn GW for coming out with such cool new models after I slaved over these 10. :angry: 

















My "Damn, you killed my Chariot!" model for the Exalted Champion


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

nice army man i like use of the 40k heads on your warriors and the consesent use of juggernoughts


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Really great army, especially like the use of the blood spatter. My fav mini has got to be the champion holding that poor guy by the neck.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

They look awesome man! I'm diggin the use of the older chaos warriors for your chosen! Great call. Some nice conversion work there!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Those are AbFab Deathklokk. Loving them. The use of those Head plates for the Chosen are fantabidosey. I've GOT to use that idea on mine. Sorry. But I'm gonna steal that idea. Now. How to find 36 Old style headplates. I wonder if they still do them somewhere. Or if the new ones have headplates?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very cool army indeed, I love the use of Jugger heads for shields and the blood splatters are ace.


----------



## tony161 (Jan 27, 2009)

i think every one who looked at this thread thought f*@king great, maybe not with those words. And how did u do that "Exalted Hero on Khornasaur".


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Awesome conversion work. Are those shields old juggernaut heads...how did you get all those???


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Awesome work, your colour choices are nice and dulled down to be suitably dark, im very impressed with the overall appearance of the army. Now we demand a whole army shot  +rep for you my bloodthirsty friend. Oh i also like the extra detail you've give to every individual model all the way down to the blood splatters. How many points is the force? im guessing quite a bit.


----------



## jonnywright104 (Jan 19, 2009)

yeah ur blood splatters are awesome!!! can you explain what colours and how you did them?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

tony161 said:


> i think every one who looked at this thread thought f*@king great, maybe not with those words. And how did u do that "Exalted Hero on Khornasaur".


Take Carnasaur, take Juggernought, place in blender- Tah DAH!! lol

I basically sawed off the top parts of the Carnasaur legs to fit with the top armored parts of the Jugger legs. LOTS of sawing and greestuffed to fit. 



asianavatar said:


> Awesome conversion work. Are those shields old juggernaut heads...how did you get all those???


The benefits of working for GW. :grin:



jonnywright104 said:


> yeah ur blood splatters are awesome!!! can you explain what colours and how you did them?



Good Blood Tutorial Here!




moo said:


> How many points is the force? im guessing quite a bit.


Around 2250. I still need to finish the "new" parts that were added with the new WoC book. Mainly the New plastic Knights,Warhounds,Warshrine, and Valkia.

Thanks for the comments guys! I have put a lot of effort into this army and am very pleased with it so far.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

very well done dudeski! +rep to you!

artistically, very well orchestrated. unlike most two-tone schemes, red and gold go really well together and can easily constitute a viable, well-meshed scheme on it's own. This is something that you have pulled off very well here, and it's one of the reasons that Khorne is my favorite chaos army.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

i love the army dude +rep keep it up


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Amazing, I love how the red looks on the armour. +rep from me!


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I am in awe. This army kicks A. I would be intemidated facing off against these guys. + rep from me. Love the whole scheme. Blood splatters are great adding them to my Daemon army.:victory:


----------

